# 2019 VW SEL Tiguan Interior lights don't come on when car is turned off



## Onionhead (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi

Does anyone else have this problem

I have a new 2019 SEL VW Tiguan. I have noticed that when I push the button to turn the car off, the interior lights do not come on, which leaves me sitting in a dark car trying to gather my stuff like keys and bag in the dark.. This is surprising bc my other VW's ALWAYS had an interior light when I turned the car off. I find this annoying and weird bc this car has tons of features and not to have that one is bizarre. I have asked the dealer, looked in the manual, and NOTHING!

HELP


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

OK, I did a reality check on this one just now, because I couldn't remember for sure. Also note I was in the garage during the day, but it was dark enough to force the exterior lights on (set to Auto), so I believe it simulates typical night use.

Upon engine off, the dash, door trim, and door handle lights remain on. No overhead lighting is on.

Once the door is opened, the upper lighting turns on, i.e. map lights, and either side of pano roof in my case.

If I'm understanding your post correctly it would be normal behavior.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes, this is pretty typical these days with the push button start. It used to be when you pulled the key out of the ignition all the interior lights would come on. Now when you push the button to turn off the car, it seems most vehicles, including my Jeep Grand Cherokee do not turn on the lights. You usually have to open a door for the lights to come on. Kind of annoying in my opinion, but that seems to be the way it is for most manufacturers.


----------



## Onionhead (Feb 16, 2018)

*That's Normal?*



phlegm said:


> OK, I did a reality check on this one just now, because I couldn't remember for sure. Also note I was in the garage during the day, but it was dark enough to force the exterior lights on (set to Auto), so I believe it simulates typical night use.
> 
> Upon engine off, the dash, door trim, and door handle lights remain on. No overhead lighting is on.
> 
> ...



I find that hard to believe that is normal these days! Yes, when I pulled the key out of my 2010 Jetta the interior light would come on. With all the tech in the SEL Tiguan, I find that hard to believe. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Onionhead (Feb 16, 2018)

*That's Normal?*



not_too_shabyy said:


> Yes, this is pretty typical these days with the push button start. It used to be when you pulled the key out of the ignition all the interior lights would come on. Now when you push the button to turn off the car, it seems most vehicles, including my Jeep Grand Cherokee do not turn on the lights. You usually have to open a door for the lights to come on. Kind of annoying in my opinion, but that seems to be the way it is for most manufacturers.



I find that hard to believe newer cars don't have this feature, bc I have a friend with a new Jeep Cherokee and his car does light up. VERY ANNOYING.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Onionhead said:


> I find that hard to believe newer cars don't have this feature, bc I have a friend with a new Jeep Cherokee and his car does light up. VERY ANNOYING.


So, have you ever considered how annoying it would be if the interior lights came on every time the vehicle is shut off? I sure would not want that. They should only come on with an action by the operator (pull key or open the door)


----------

